# Strategy Game



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm more into the long term games than FPS etc so was wondering what good strategy games are now out there?

I've hammered Civ 4 and (in the past) Sim City 4 etc.

Anything out thats similar and as good?


----------



## jkb89 (Nov 7, 2008)

Red Alert 3 hasn't been released long mate, If that's the thing you're after...

I cant really think of much else apart from Age of Empires III - There's a free trial download on the website for that if you want to try it. 


Are you looking for Strat games ? Or simulator games? 

HTH


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Civ 4/Sim City/Football Manager.

Basically games that can last forever in a way. Each times different etc.


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Im the same ArdAndy....

Right now I'm playing the online game Ikariam. Its very slow, but it keeps you busy for a bit.

Im going to be trying Red Alert 3 soon, but I fear it will be over the top, you just cant be the classic Red Alert 2.
If you've not played it, then its a good time to start!


----------

